# Medicion de caracteristicas de un parlante



## fjcassanello (Abr 19, 2008)

hola amigos, estuve viendo en el foro alguna manera de medir o conseguir las características de mis parlantes marca "ciclo/s" de 10" (nacionales) y no la he encontrado o busque mal.
me seria de gran ayuda poder saber sus características (sensibilidad, respuesta de frecuencia, etc) midiéndolas de alguna forma que me sepan decir asi puedo armar el tan deseado crossover de 3 vias que necesito 

gracias y espero que sepan ayudarme---

fjcassa


----------



## DJ DRACO (Abr 20, 2008)

Es un parlante de 3 vias? bueno, primero lo primero:
Las caracteristicas de un parlante por lo general las detalla el fabricante, pero sabemos como es argentina. no creo q en internet tengas suerte. y hay formas de medir la mayor potencia q soporta y la impedancia de carga, pero creo (no estoy seguro) que es muy dificil o imposible saber con elementos basicos d medicion q respuesta de frecuencias se tiene.

disculpa si no t soy d ayuda.


----------



## Vlad (Abr 26, 2008)

Hola

Revisa esta pagina
http://www.pcpaudio.com/pcpfiles/doc_altavoces/analisis_altavoces/index.html

Dice mucha información util y propone una manera de medir los parametros thiele small, que son los que necesitas para diseñar la caja acustica; tambien hay informaciónirmacion interesante y muy util sobre los filtros (crossover).


----------



## fjcassanello (May 5, 2008)

ok... gracias por su ayuda.

muy buena información Vlad en ese link q postiaste..

saludoss


----------

